# Viertel oder Viertel nach?



## Mastertrl (2. September 2009)

Grad gabs hier im Büro mal wieder die Diskussion über das Thema Viertel.

Was meint ihr dazu?  Was sagt ihr zu 12:15 Uhr?


----------



## Winipek (2. September 2009)

Ich behaupte mal ganz frech , je weiter Nördlich  um so häufiger wird viertel nach zwölf gesagt.

Und das ist auch die einzig richtige Uhrzeitangabe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

12 uhr 15


----------



## inkomplex (2. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal ganz frech , je weiter Nördlich  um so häufiger wird viertel nach zwölf gesagt.



Was sagt man denn weiter südlich?
Ich sag auch viertel nach (Zwölf).


----------



## picollo0071 (2. September 2009)

Viertel eins
Wird in Österreich zumindest häufiger verwendet.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. September 2009)

Warum sagen überhaupt einige "Viertel Eins"? Dieses Viertel liegt doch viel näher an der Zwölf als an der Eins.

Und was sagen sie dann zu 12:45, "Dreiviertel Zwölf" oder "Dreiviertel Eins"..... oder "VittelvoaAins"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mastertrl schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?  Was sagt ihr zu 12:15 Uhr?


In ´nem alten MAD-Heft hieß es mal _"Viertel Zack nach Schmirk"_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (2. September 2009)

Mastertrl schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?  Was sagt ihr zu 12:15 Uhr?


1215z


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Viertel nach finde ich besser. Weil Viertel 1 klingt dann so, als ob schon fast 1 wäre. Also lieber Viertel nach, das ist leichter zu verstehen^^.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Warum sagen überhaupt einige "Viertel Eins"? Dieses Viertel liegt doch viel näher an der Zwölf als an der Eins.
> 
> Und was sagen sie dann zu 12:45, "Dreiviertel Zwölf" oder "Dreiviertel Eins"..... oder "VittelvoaAins"?
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach: es ist ein Viertel Stunde zu ein Uhr vergangen. Um Halb eins is eine halbe Stunde vergangen und um Dreiviertel eins ist eine Dreiviertelstunde vergangen


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## claet (2. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Und was sagen sie dann zu 12:45, "Dreiviertel Zwölf"



Fast - das ist natürlich "Dreiviertel Eins"

Also ich spreche beides fließend - daher isses mir egal.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Mastertrl schrieb:


> Grad gabs hier im Büro mal wieder die Diskussion über das Thema Viertel.
> Was meint ihr dazu?  Was sagt ihr zu 12:15 Uhr?


Beides möglich.
Ich bevorzuge das 2.


----------



## claet (2. September 2009)

Frage an die, die (wie ich btw) "Viertel nach Zwölf" sagen: Sagt ihr auch "Halb nach Zwölf"?

Das wäre nur konsequent. 11:30 --> "Halb Zwölf" und analog dazu 11:15 --> "Viertel 12" und 11:45 --> "Dreiviertel 12"


----------



## llviktorj (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Beides möglich.




Das ist mir sowas von wurscht ich sage zwölfhundertfünfzehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Frage an die, die (wie ich btw) "Viertel nach Zwölf" sagen: Sagt ihr auch "Halb nach Zwölf"?
> 
> Das wäre nur konsequent. 11:30 --> "Halb Zwölf" und analog dazu 11:15 --> "Viertel 12" und 11:45 --> "Dreiviertel 12"


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viertel nach
Halb
Viertel vor


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

Die komplexe bezeichnung der Stunden an sich glieder sich für mich nach dem einfachen Prinzip...

Es ist eine Viertel Stunde nach Beginn der alte Stunde -> Viertel nach
Es ist genau die Hälfte der Stunde -> Halb (ab hier findet auch der Wechsel statt, es wird nicht mehr "Nach der Stunde" gezählt sondern quasi der Countdown zur neuen Stunde)
Es ist eine Viertel Stunde vor Beginn der neuen Stunde -> Viertel vor

Das ist dynamisch und hat pepp...

Ist ein bisschen wie mitn Aufrunden... vor 5 wird abgerundet, nach 5 auf... ^^

Somit wäre es für mich: Viertel nach 12

Aber ich sage sowieso meist: 12 Uhr 15


----------



## fraudani (2. September 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Warum sagen überhaupt einige "Viertel Eins"? Dieses Viertel liegt doch viel näher an der Zwölf als an der Eins.
> 
> Und was sagen sie dann zu 12:45, "Dreiviertel Zwölf" oder "Dreiviertel Eins"..... oder "VittelvoaAins"?
> 
> ...




Das heisst viertel eins, weil: wenn die Stunde zwischen zwölf und eins um 15 Minuten, also ein Viertel "angebrochen" ist, ist es zu einem Viertel 1 Uhr.
12.30 Uhr heisst dann halb eins und 12.45 Uhr heisst dreiviertel eins. 

Ist doch ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

llviktorj schrieb:


> Das ist mir sowas von wurscht ich sage zwölfhundertfünfzehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also wie beim Bund kommst Du mir nicht vor. ^^


----------



## Sin (2. September 2009)

Viertel eins hör ich heut zum ersten mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (2. September 2009)

Dreiviertel vor Eins?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sag meistens "12Uhr 15".


----------



## Perkone (2. September 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Viertel eins
> Wird in Österreich zumindest häufiger verwendet.
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel



Ich leb in Oberösterreich und hab noch nie wen sagen hören "viertel eins".... Wir sagen eig. immer viertel nach zwölf. Man sagt ja auch nich "halb nach zwölf".


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

Ich sage beides .


----------



## claet (2. September 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ich leb in Oberösterreich und hab noch nie wen sagen hören "viertel eins".... Wir sagen eig. immer viertel nach zwölf. Man sagt ja auch nich "halb nach zwölf".



einen schlimmeren fall von selfowned hab ich noch nie gelesen xD

außerdem beweist der beitrag noch, dass niemand hier meinen post liest ..


----------



## picollo0071 (2. September 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ich leb in Oberösterreich und hab noch nie wen sagen hören "viertel eins".... Wir sagen eig. immer viertel nach zwölf. Man sagt ja auch nich "halb nach zwölf".






claet schrieb:


> einen schlimmeren fall von selfowned hab ich noch nie gelesen xD
> 
> außerdem beweist der beitrag noch, dass niemand hier meinen post liest ..


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: Ich tippe mal auf Deutsche Grenze?
In wien und Niederösterreich sagt man Viertel eins, Burgenland und Kärnten auch Größtenteils


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. September 2009)

also ich sage immer viertel nach.
viertel 1 ist zu verwirrend. da denken die leute eher es wäre viertel nach 1 und nicht nach 15.

als ich noch kind war sagten meine eltern auch mal ich soll um viertel 10 ins bett gehen. war dann um 10 noch wach als meine eltern kamen...


wer nicht missverstanden werden will, sagt viertel nach 12, oder 12uhr15.


----------



## Perkone (2. September 2009)

Njo und jetz hätt ich gern noch gewusst, wo das bitte selfown war? Geistig umnachted oder so ?


----------



## Briefklammer (2. September 2009)

ich glaube das sagt jeder anderst genau wie plastik und plaste.. kommt auf das gebiet an ob nord ost süd oder west...


----------



## EspCap (2. September 2009)

Viertel nach Zwölf, ich mag diese andere Sprechweise nicht...


----------



## Falathrim (2. September 2009)

Viertel Eins?

Ja sicher, ich verwirr auch mutwillig die Hörer...

80 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland sagen viertel nach 12 und es logischer, tut es auch! Jetzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (2. September 2009)

Viertel vor isn besseres Beispiel


in Tirol: Dreiviertel zwei
in Wien: Viertel vor zwei
im Bgl: Viertel zwei (jau, da heißt das -vor-) ^^
__

Ich sag viertel nach q:


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

ganz klar viertel nach 12 O_o was anderes hab ich auch noch nie gehört =O


----------



## picollo0071 (2. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> in Wien: Viertel vor zwei


Das ist Bullshit... In Wien heißt es 100%ig *nicht* Viertel vor 2. In Wien isses dreiviertel zwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. September 2009)

Mein uns in Berlin wird gesagt: "Fuffzin nach zwöhlf" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (2. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ganz klar viertel nach 12 O_o was anderes hab ich auch noch nie gehört =O



Du kommst aber auch nicht wirklich viel rum =/

BTT: ich sag auch viertel nach zwölf


----------



## Potpotom (2. September 2009)

Nur so nebenbei und weil es hier irgendwie reinpasst:

Im französischen sagt man für 12:45Uhr unter anderem, 13Uhr/Stunden minus Viertel. ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das sollten wir auch einführen, dann wäre die Verwirrung perfekt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Mammi´s schrieb:


> Du kommst aber auch nicht wirklich viel rum =/
> 
> BTT: ich sag auch viertel nach zwölf



na und? =/


----------



## Hubautz (2. September 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Wir sagen eig. immer viertel nach zwölf. Man sagt ja auch nich "halb nach zwölf".



Das ist selfowned, weil es sich widerspricht.
Wenn du "viertel nach" sagst müsstest du konsequenterweise auch "halb nach" sagen. 

viertel - halb - drei viertel. Ist doch eigentlich nachvollziehbar oder?


----------



## Xondor (2. September 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Viertel eins
> Wird in Österreich zumindest häufiger verwendet.
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel




Schwachsinn


----------



## picollo0071 (2. September 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Schwachsinn


Begründung?
Ich kenne keinen österreicher, der Viertel nach sagt. 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

Ist mein Bierglas jetzt halbvoll oder halbleer?

Und selbst wenn wir uns die Köpfe eingeschlagen haben um das zu klären: Ändert das was an der Tatsache?

Sender -> Empfänger!

Wenn mein Gegenüber mich versteht kann ich ihm die Uhrzeit auch per Handzeichen übermitteln..... ist doch eigentlich egal oder?


----------



## Leckerlie (2. September 2009)

Viertel eins!? klingt ja voll merkwürdig xD ihr könnt doch nicht einfach wörter weglassen ^^ das klingt so "falsch" ich würde denken es ist viertel nach 1 gemeint mit viertel eins

aber ist halt alles gewöhnungssache so wie gell und ne ^^


----------



## ThoWeib (2. September 2009)

[X] Beides, um die Leute endgültig zu verwirren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Formulierung "Viertel Eins", obwohl völlig korrekt und klar, nutze ich wirklich nur selten. Auch, weil sie in dieser Region ungebräuchlich ist. Grundsätzlich korrekt sind IMHO beide Formulierungen.


----------



## Xondor (2. September 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Begründung?
> Ich kenne keinen österreicher, der Viertel nach sagt.
> 
> Mfg Gabriel




Ich kenne keinen der "Viertel" sagt, aber genug die sich über die Ausdrucksweise aufregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja verschiedene Dialekte und pseudo Dialekte mag ich sowieso nicht. Macht mich leider wütend, warum auch immer xD


----------



## Haxxler (3. September 2009)

viertel nach zwölf


----------



## Mindadar (3. September 2009)

Huch....ich hät jetzt wirklich mit nem Ossi-Wessi konflikt gerechnet....
Also zu den Uhrzeiten, bis zu meinem 17ten  Lebensjahr noch nie was von viertel oder3/4 gehört....
Doch dann nach Erfurtgezogen und da war es eben gang und gebe....denen sagte viertel vor überhaupt nichts naja nun dort 2Jahre gelebt und an viertel gewöhnt.....nun wieder im westen und hier verssteht mich keiner (nun niedersachsen)


----------



## PewPew_oO (3. September 2009)

Ich sage MITTAGESSEN!


----------



## Elicios (3. September 2009)

Je nachdem, wo ich mich gerade befinde oder mit welchen Gesprächspartner ich mich unterhalte, ändert sich meine Ausdrucksweise.

„Beim Dialekt fängt die gesprochene Sprache an.“ (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)


----------



## Giuzz (4. September 2009)

Viertu ab eis


----------



## Vaiandil (4. September 2009)

Viertel nach 12 natürlich... Was eine Frage...


----------



## Ch3rion (4. September 2009)

Also ich, und Jeder den ich kenne, sagt Viertel Eins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber vielleicht ist das hier nur Dialekt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (4. September 2009)

<-- BaWü, Viertel Eins


----------



## Skatero (4. September 2009)

In der Schweiz habe ich Viertel Eins noch nie gehört.


----------



## Hirsi325 (4. September 2009)

wenns genau sein sollt sag ich immer viertel Eins, sonst rund ich auf 12 ab xD


----------



## Haggl (4. September 2009)

Bei mir im Schwabenland ist 12:15 = virtel Eins. 12:45 ist dann dreiviertel Eins.
Jap, meine Freundin hat auch Probleme damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastertrl (7. September 2009)

Also ich muss zugeben dass mich das Ergebnis ein bisschen überrascht...soll es denn Tatsächlich so sein, dass "Viertel Eins" in so deutlich in der Unterzahl sind?


----------



## Xardurius (7. September 2009)

was soll das für ne frage sein?

es ist viertel nach zwölf und fertig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (8. September 2009)

Xardur schrieb:


> was soll das für ne frage sein?
> 
> es ist viertel nach zwölf und fertig...
> 
> ...



Was soll das denn für eine Antwort sein? Tss

http://faql.de/lokalkolorit.html#zeit


----------



## David (8. September 2009)

Ich bin aus Hamburg und wir sagen "viertel nach", oder "viertel nach 12".
Alles andere finde ich spastisch. o_O


----------

